
Show HN: Deployment Tool Made with Node.js and React (Experimental) - jacec
https://github.com/jacted/depbot
======
jacec
Hi, im currently developing a deployment tool in NodeJS and React.

The idea is to create a platform where you can add your projects and add
deployment methods (Git to FTP, Git to SSH) etc.

This is very early stage, i would love to get coders feedback and ideas for
this.

